# First attempt at water drop photos



## Abstract (Oct 30, 2005)

This is no where near as good as the drop photos Ive seen about this forums but I'm pleased because it meant I learnt how to set shutter speeds will try again another day and hopefully improve it somewhat


----------



## EscapeTurn (Oct 30, 2005)

cool!


----------



## Meysha (Oct 30, 2005)

Awesome! :thumbup:

I've tried so hard to take water drop photos. But I just can't do it. :-( I'm too unco to hit the shutter button at the right time. hehe

Can I suggest next time you use a lightly wider depth of field (smaller f number) that'll make sure more of the photo is in focus.

Goodluck!!


----------



## Knopka (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow! It looks like liquid copper, pretty neat ! For a first attempt, you did great!!!

I wouldn't even try those... My camera is too simple for such close shots .


----------



## Abstract (Nov 1, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Awesome! :thumbup:
> 
> I've tried so hard to take water drop photos. But I just can't do it. :-( I'm too unco to hit the shutter button at the right time. hehe
> 
> ...


 
Thanks!!!! and you certainly can suggest it  I appreciate all the help  will have another try soon and will use a wider DOF :hugs:


----------



## Abstract (Nov 1, 2005)

Knopka said:
			
		

> Wow! It looks like liquid copper, pretty neat ! For a first attempt, you did great!!!
> 
> I wouldn't even try those... My camera is too simple for such close shots .


 
Thanks!!! :hugs:


----------



## Willc73 (Nov 15, 2005)

Can I suggest you think of water as a mirror. Shooting from that angle will reflect as if it is a mirror. So create a bright clean gradation behind the water and you will get some good results.


----------



## Meysha (Nov 15, 2005)

> So create a bright clean gradation behind the water and you will get some good results.


 How would you do this? Like put a peice of coloured card or something underneath?


----------



## Willc73 (Nov 15, 2005)

Underneath the water should just be black. The surface of the water acts like a mirror. Whatever angle you're camera is looking at the water, that is the angle behind that you should light. How are you lighting it? There doesn't appear to be much of a light source. Also for focus, back up just a little and that will give you the depth of field you need, you can crop in after.


----------

